# Herman Li is a better player then Andrés Segovia



## Desecrated (Mar 9, 2008)

YouTube - AndrÃ©s Segovia plays Bach


Read the comments


----------



## giannifive (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, Herman Li is a guitar god. What's with the white lab coat?


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 10, 2008)

99.9% of Youtube comments are crap.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 10, 2008)

I can't stand youtube comments. Though interesting knowledge has been gleaned from them, from time to time.


----------



## Naren (Mar 10, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> 99.9% of Youtube comments are crap.



Pretty much. Although I think technically it's closer to 99.99999999%, which is almost the same as 100%.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hehehe...I made a funny on the youtube site.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 10, 2008)

Whatever, why is this dude playing it so slow? Herman Ri could have done the whole thing in like 10 seconds playing one handed while chugging a bottle of vodka.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 10, 2008)

^





 at the youtube comments about Segovia. Go to school and learn music 101.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 10, 2008)

nice joke


----------



## kristallin (Mar 10, 2008)

Herman Li better than Segovia.... Oh wait, they're serious....


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 10, 2008)

How good can this Segovia guy be? He doesn't even have an Ibanez signature model?


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 10, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> How good can this Segovia guy be? He doesn't even have an Ibanez signature model?


----------



## playstopause (Mar 10, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> How good can this Segovia guy be? He doesn't even have an Ibanez signature model?





He doesn't even do sweeps and tapping! What a newb!


----------



## Drew (Mar 10, 2008)

"Why not tell Louis Armstrong to his face."


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 10, 2008)

oh man...
goddamn


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 10, 2008)

> if it was real y is their gravity? americans r fucken sheep



Hey, you really do hear shit like this out of moon landing hoaxers. I'm dead serious.


----------



## kristallin (Mar 10, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> Hey, you really do hear shit like this out of moon landing hoaxers. I'm dead serious.



Yep, and it gets better. One of their main arguments is that the stars in the background of the photos are fake, since they don't twinkle like we see them here on Earth, what with an atmosphere to distort the images and all...


----------



## El Caco (Mar 11, 2008)

Drew said:


> "Why not tell Louis Armstrong to his face."




 I didn't notice that until you pointed it out.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 11, 2008)

kristallin said:


> Yep, and it gets better. One of their main arguments is that the stars in the background of the photos are fake, since they don't twinkle like we see them here on Earth, what with an atmosphere to distort the images and all...



Actually, it's that because there are no stars in the background of the photos, they're fake. I'm a big fan of Phil Plait, the Bad Astronomer, as well as the Skeptic's Guide to the Universe so I know more about moon hoaxers than most sane people should.

The solution is twofold: First, it was daytime on the moon. Duh. You can't see stars during daylight on the moon for the same reason you can't on earth. The sun's too fucking bright!

If that weren't enough, the shutter times they were using on the cameras were insufficient to capture starlight anyways.


----------



## Naren (Mar 11, 2008)

^

Mosty conspiracy theorists don't actually know much about science or they only know "half of the story" and go around acting like they're smart, calling on your common sense, when they don't realize how idiotic they sound to someone familiar with the facts.


----------



## stubhead (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey, this guy can sweep almost as good as Rustie Coolie! Oh wait, he's using his fingers, that's cheating...



I'll bet he learned how to play harmonics from Zakk Wylde. 

(the chord stuff at 2:15 is kind of scary... Eliot Fisk was Segovia's favorite student.)



("chords" at 2:30.)


----------



## playstopause (Mar 11, 2008)

stubhead said:


>




Wow. Impressive guitar playing. Real chops.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of super fast classical guitar. To me, the more expressive and flowing type of classical guitar is WAY more impressive, although that dude fucking rips


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 11, 2008)

Holy fucking shit, that Elliot Fisk video is astonishing! I used to play the theme from that piece (Paganini's Caprice 24) as a party piece at school, but never managed to master the whole thing. He even managed to nail the left-hand pizicato variation for fuck's sake!!!!


----------



## Randy (Mar 11, 2008)

stubhead said:


> Hey, this guy can sweep almost as good as Rustie Coolie! Oh wait, he's using his fingers, that's cheating...
> 
> 
> I'll bet he learned how to play harmonics from Zakk Wylde.
> ...



Wow. Both are amazing.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 12, 2008)

I used to think the Fisk version sucked, but it's got a certain fire that's been growing on me. If you want to see some crazy shit, this is probably the hardest thing in the violin repertoire. IMO.

YouTube - Kogan - Waxman Carmen Fantasy


----------



## stubhead (Mar 13, 2008)

Eliot Fisk is famous in the classical world for playing "too fast" and "sloppy", but what the heck, Paganini is all about showoff anyway! I have the Fisk recordings of all the Paganini caprices and his recordings of the Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin by Bach, and I do think his road race approach is a little unsuited to Bach. I'm totally into classical violin, concertos and all, and Fisk is the only one doing what he's doing - _he's_ having fun, and he doesn't care if anyone likes it - like, my opinion matters to him? It's easy to imagine that if Fisk had just a tiny tweak in his background, he'd be playing a flying V with his teeth while the smokebombs went off.... Some people say Steve Vai plays too fast too.  

My experience is that when another musician starts effusing about "taste" and "soul" and "touch" *it means they got no chops* - who doesn't like to haul ass?  The reason Eliot Fisk pissed off so many other classical guitarists was that they had gotten fat and lazy playing the same old Sor and Tarrega and Rodrigo stuff that people'd been playing for 50 years, then Fisk came out playing Paganini, and Scarlatti harsichord pieces that he'd transcribed playing the left and right hand keyboard parts at the same time. Of _course_ they were pissed, they had to start practicing again.... 

That Carmen piece is impressive, I'll have to track one down. I got real fanatic a few years back about reading through some violin concertos for structural reasons, they've got a narrative, really cinematic quality that I love. I'll bet John Petrucci would give his left nut to have the chops of Tchaikovsky, though it's a different _kind_ of chops. The hardest concertos I found were some of the 20th Century ones like Sibelius and Prokofiev - the sheet music is like _all_ accidentals, I couldn't make head or tail of it. It's not so much that it's fast, it just isn't in any _key..._  They were writing with a lot of arbitrary, mathematical scale constructions like Stravinsky, anything to escape that tired ol' do-re-mi. I just can't _read_ anything besides do-re-mi, I'm afraid it's not Sibelius's fault for being "too weird".... the shit sounds cool, for sure.


----------

